# Can you identify this?



## Rafe82abn (Sep 14, 2009)

Anyone have any idea what this is? There are no markings or labels on this. The connector appears to be a 4 Pin Din PS/2 type. These are fairly heavy. The reddish looking circle looks to have a bulb of some type in it. 

Thanks


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Rafe82abn

They appear to be earphone speakers with LED's ( light emitting diodes). When sound is played the LED's flash.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Reminds me of a remote control reciever, at least the bit showing red does .. perhaps for a PC TV card


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

certainly not ear pieces.

It looks like properly engineered (machined) metalwork with threaded parts. Stress reliefs on the cable going into the units. The appear to be asymmetrical (not the same thing both sides).... Definitely not ear buds! besides, the cable is too short.

My guess is that they are sensors of some sort - transducers? Ultrasonic transmitter/receiver? 

I also guess that the U shaped item on the right hand one is a shrink-wrapped calibration resistor - I further guess that it will pull out so that another one of a different value can be inserted!

Looking again, my best guess at what it is would be the insides from an Ultra Sound scanner head....


----------



## Rafe82abn (Sep 14, 2009)

I have had no luck finding a definitive answer yet. I am traveling to Orlando next week and will bring this to show my friend and see if he can ID it.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Is there any letters on that little piece of paper you can see in the first picture? Its also in the second picture but not so easy to find. It looks like its on the end of wire, where you would plug it into where ever it is supose to go. 

I really don't know what it is, it seems so odd, especially since it splis at the one end, but really it only splits a little, so its like it has a set range of how far apart they are supose to be.


----------



## Rafe82abn (Sep 14, 2009)

The little tag says something about aligning the arrow on the plug to whatever it gets plugged into. It looks like a PS/2 connector, with four pins, but did not fit into my laptop's port. 

When I said each one was heavy, I would estimate that each piece weighs about the same as a roll of quarters.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

As a *roll* of quarters? That's pretty tanjed heavy! They'd have to be made out of lead or something... something else dense? Quick, get a Geiger counter and a dosimeter! :grin:

Very interesting though.


----------



## Rafe82abn (Sep 14, 2009)

It seems that the connector fits into an S-video slot, but not a PS/2 slot. Also, I was able to unscrew the plug out of the red-colored unit and it had a light bulb attached that read 12v10w. Is it possible that this is something that hooked up to a powered device, or to a computer monitor? This thing was laying next to a monitor at a garage sale. The monitor looked like an older Mac-type monitor.


----------



## Raikiri (Nov 4, 2008)

Although the two pieces aren't spaced far apart it might be a light gate. Red side emits light, other side detects it? 

Just a guess but whatever it is I'm sure one side would be an emitter of some sort and the other would be the oposite, a reciever.


----------

